# Ordnerumleitung



## ich007 (23. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin neu und habe direkt mal eine Frage.
Ich habe eine Homepage example.com und möchte das komplette verzeichnis umleiten in den Unterordner example.com/Joomla wie kann ich das machen??

Jan


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23403


----------

